# Archbang Installation



## Steerpike (Jun 3, 2012)

For those of you who are fans of Linux and like somewhat minimal distributions, I just installed Archbang Linux on my laptop. The install script runs in the terminal, which is somewhat archaic, but is only a mild annoyance if you have some familiarity with Linux. The installation went off without a hitch, and the bootloader detected Windows on my other partition and properly set my dual-boot options. The Openbox desktop environment is fast and clean. I like the minimalism of it. A nice wallpaper and a little tweaking of conky, and the whole things looks rather nice:


----------

